# A day at the Factory



## Anvil (1/4/18)

Just thought I would take a few minutes to give a shout-out to Ernest and the Cloud Factory in Ballito, as well as Lunatic vape juice. Went through on Saturday for Lunatic's official launch and had a lekker time as always. To top it all off I got a call from Ernest (the Erndogg) this morning to say I'd won the lucky draw from the launch. Very very chuffed with myself because it's literally the first draw I've ever won despite entering everything I can!



The 2 gatekeepers keeping everything in check and the whole day running smoothly.



Good times had by all



Pic courtesy of Gerrit Van Zyl and Cloud Factory

And lastly...


I finally won something!

Once, again, thanks to these gents and Lunatic vape juice, if you ever in the area I recommend you stop by.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Anvil (1/4/18)

Also, not quite 100% sure if this is in the right section, if not, mods please feel free to move.


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)

Anvil said:


> Also, not quite 100% sure if this is in the right section, if not, mods please feel free to move.



Congrats on winning the draw @Anvil! Feels great to win something, doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/18)

Anvil said:


> Just thought I would take a few minutes to give a shout-out to Ernest and the Cloud Factory in Ballito, as well as Lunatic vape juice. Went through on Saturday for Lunatic's official launch and had a lekker time as always. To top it all off I got a call from Ernest (the Erndogg) this morning to say I'd won the lucky draw from the launch. Very very chuffed with myself because it's literally the first draw I've ever won despite entering everything I can!
> 
> View attachment 127708
> 
> ...



Nice win @Anvil , congratulations. Looks like you had a great time and snapped some great pics there.
Enjoy your goodies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/18)

Congratulations @Anvil , great pics and enjoy the goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/18)

Nice one @Anvil 
Always nice to know about new shops and opportunities to get vape things when travelling

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

